# Keeping Terrarium Glass clear



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi All!
Just wondering if anyone has tried anything on the glass of their tanks to keep it clear for viewing with success and frog safety in mind. It is a shame to work so hard on the plants and visual appearance of our Vivariums not to mention our gorgeous frogs, with the temp and humidity necessary not be able to see them for the water on the glass. I have my misters set so they do not hit the glass but as we all know it will collect water anyway.
Any thoughts and or suggestions?
-Beth


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think that the only real solution is airflow. That can be pretty tricky though to do it right. Ideally you would just have recirculating airflow so your humidity doesn't tank.


----------



## humper (Aug 16, 2008)

I have thought of using an aquarium magnet cleaner but I am not sure if it will work.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

humper said:


> I have thought of using an aquarium magnet cleaner but I am not sure if it will work.


Yup, it works. Just make sure it doesn't fall on your frogs. They are pretty heavy.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Plastic Aquarium razor blade holder and fresh blades...and paper towels.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Is the plastic aquarium blade holder a squeegie?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Bcs TX said:


> Is the plastic aquarium blade holder a squeegie?


No it isn't a squeegie. I'm not sure on that spelling either. The problem with most ways of doing a quick cleaning is that you will usually still get streaking which then leads to a few other odd looking problems.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

No...its a little tiny usually blue coloured handle sold for like $2 at all fish type pet stores. A fresh shaving type razor blade snaps into it and it cleans glass like nothing else can. No streaks whatsoever.

There really is no other efficient way of cleaning all the green algae and plant gunk on glass. Squeegees won't work and paper towels smear everything.


----------



## Rick H. (Feb 22, 2007)

A green plastic scrubbing pad works great too.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

There are also cleaning wipes designed for aquariums. They work quite well, and the cleaning agent is citric acid, so they are pretty safe for frogs and plants.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

AlexD said:


> There are also cleaning wipes designed for aquariums. They work quite well, and the cleaning agent is citric acid, so they are pretty safe for frogs and plants.


That would depend on the amount of citric acid in the wipe and the contact time with the frog as citric acid is used to kill coquis in Hawaii (see Control of Coqui Frog in Hawai'i) 

Ed


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I use cleaning wipes and after wiping really well, I go behind it with a dry paper towel. Haven't had any issues yet and hope not to have any. Its still a pain to have to clean the glass though.


----------



## AlexD (Sep 19, 2007)

Interesting article. I'll keep that in mind next time.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I use reverse osmosis water in my misting system... It keeps the glass pretty close to perfectly clear. It's been about 3 months now since i've cleaned the glass and it's still really clean.


----------

